# (Help) Does this light bulb fit to my car??



## patt0313 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi guys.
Anyone who know wether these lights fit to Cruze or not??

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/2-pcs-H4-...ht-Lamp-White-ZJ/282887044700?epid=4002804758

Holden(Aus) 2011 Cruze CD JH 1.4 turbo
my car wears H4 light bulb.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, they'll fit, but whether they will throw any or enough light is another question.

They refer them as a "fog light" which isn't hopeful, but for a mere eight dollarydoos it's not a great problem if they turn out to be crap.

I'm betting on them being crap, if you want decent light in the Aussie Cruze get thee to powerbulbs.com.au and have a gander at the H4s they have available, I use the Phillips X-Treme Vision globes, it may be the placebo effect but I think they're better.

And welcome to Cruzetalk, where in Godzone are you?


----------



## patt0313 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you so much bro!!





grs1961 said:


> Well, they'll fit, but whether they will throw any or enough light is another question.
> 
> They refer them as a "fog light" which isn't hopeful, but for a mere eight dollarydoos it's not a great problem if they turn out to be crap.
> 
> ...


----------

